# 1936 Safety Streamliner



## keith kodish (Aug 21, 2017)

Brought this one back to life,after setting for the last 10 years. Love the way these old Dayton Huffman's roll!




Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Aug 21, 2017)

Very Nice !!!!


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Aug 21, 2017)

Nice looking bike Keith, do you have some pictures of what you started with?


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 21, 2017)

Just a dirty bike. All moving parts had that wonderful sludgy feel of congealed/hardening grease. 2 1/2 hour rebuild. Rolls beautiful. Another happy client here at LeftCoastCycles.  

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 21, 2017)

Weird week 1936 bikes-wise. Built my 1936 Emblem-built Pierce Deluxe Motorbike. Was maroon,at 1 time,gonna have to chase down some parts,still looking for more info,though.













Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 21, 2017)

Ed Popowitz/Catfish,any intel?

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Aug 21, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Ed Popowitz/Catfish,any intel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk




Not realy my specialty. I'm sure someone on here knows something.


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 21, 2017)

catfish said:


> Not realy my specialty. I'm sure someone on here knows something.



Ed,haven't had ANY luck. Rare enough i can't find another one anywhere on line.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Aug 21, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Ed,haven't had ANY luck. Rare enough i can't find another one anywhere on line.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk




At least you found an ad of this bike. That might be all there is.


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 21, 2017)

Sheeeeet,Ed,you ever restore a bike that way?

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 21, 2017)

Your frame looks a little different from the ad.  The distance on the lower tube down from the head tube is greater.  The rear on your bike looks more compact too.  I know some of these ads are just artist renderings.


----------



## catfish (Aug 21, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Sheeeeet,Ed,you ever restore a bike that way?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk




I've never restored a bike. Ever. All my bikes are original. Some upgraded parts. But never re paint.


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 21, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Your frame looks a little different from the ad.  The distance on the lower tube down from the head tube is greater.  The rear on your bike looks more compact too.  I know some of these ads are just artist renderings.



Yup.  Think this is a 15" frame,they were built 15,18,and 21"s. Love to see an original one so i can figure out the pinstriping.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Aug 22, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Brought this one back to life,after setting for the last 10 years. Love the way these old Dayton Huffman's roll!View attachment 663773
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk




Super nice bike. Have you had it at the LB Coaster ride?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 22, 2017)

cowboy121 said:


> Super nice bike. Have you had it at the LB Coaster ride?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not bagging on my brothers from the coaster crew,don't often feel the need to drive 100+ miles to go for a bike ride. We regularly have rides up here at the beach,here in Ventura County, for Left Coast Cycles. Next one is on September 2nd,by the way.[emoji23] 








Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 22, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Brought this one back to life,after setting for the last 10 years. Love the way these old Dayton Huffman's roll!View attachment 663773
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk



That's one beautiful machine!


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 22, 2017)

GOOD stuff Keith!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Brought this one back to life,after setting for the last 10 years. Love the way these old Dayton Huffman's roll!View attachment 663773
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk




Is this your bike Keith? V/r Shawn


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 22, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Is this your bike Keith? V/r Shawn



Shawn,nope. Picked it up from a buddy of mine for my younger brother, Craig. Got a couple of insane projects i need to do something with. Like my 37 Firestone Fleetwood, badged as a Speed King.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## filmonger (Nov 3, 2017)

Do you have a serial number for this one?


----------

